# how many poops a day?



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

our older dogs goes maybe twice, the pup it seems 3-5 times a day, he's on California Natural lamb and rice puppy, fed 3x's a day, about 1 1/4 cup each serving, doesn't that seem like a lot of poop??


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse under a year pooped a lot 4-5 too but when he got over a year he is now 2-3


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

How old is your puppy? Mayzie pooped frequently (like 4-5x per day) when she was a puppy too, but it decreased when she reached 6 months or so and I began feeding her 2x per day instead of 3x. She now poops 2x per day.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

mine usually goes 3X


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

he's 4 months yesterday


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

2 feedings, 2 poops


----------

